# CPC looking for a great opportunity to prove myself and skills.



## devonne0124@gmail.com (Aug 21, 2013)

HCC Coder
Summary
Medical Coder with more than 3 years of experience in the medical and insurance field. Very knowledgeable in various insurance company guidelines. Outstanding productivity both as a biller and as a medical coder. Possess a strong understanding with coding using CPT, ICD-9, and HCPC Codes. APC reimbursement for Medi-Cal, MediCare, and commercial insurance. Consistently motivating others toward success, a dynamic leader and team builder. 

Professional Experience 
Medical Data Exchange							     Long Beach, CA
HCC Coder/Auditor    								      08/2010 â€“ Present
•	ICD-9 and CPT coding while utilizing Medical Dictionaries, Medical Abbreviations, and Coding Clinic books all while following Coding Guidelines. 
•	Code Inpatient/ER charts
•	Outpatient Coding
•	DME coding
•	Coding for minor surgeries and psychiatric 
•	HCPC coding, HCC coding and auditing
•	APC reimbursement for Medi-Cal, MediCare, and commercial insurance
•	Knowledgeable in Medical Terminology, Anatomy, Physiology and Minor Surgery Procedures 
•	Able to Audit Charts for In proper Coding, Code Injections
•	Proficient in E & M Coding using (1995 & 1997) Guidelines
•	Medicare Risk Adjustment
•	Same Day Surgery Coding

Apollo Health Street									Los Angeles, CA
Commercial Insurance Biller/Collector 						11/2009â€“ 07/2010
•	CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes for Inpatient, Outpatient, Radiology, Oncology, Hematology, and injections
•	HCPC Codes 
•	Rev Codes
•	APC reimbursement for Medi-Cal, MediCare, and commercial insurance, Coding
•	Billing to commercial insurance, MediCare, Medi-Cal, and managed care services
•	Other billing duties that included: Payment Posting, Collection, Aging Reports, Passport System, Case Management, Contract Interpretation
•	Epic Experience

Elizabeth Center for Cancer Detection				   	 	Los Angeles, CA
Patients Accounts Billing Manager					           		01/2009 â€“ 08/2009
•	Billing to Medical (EWC Program), Medicare, Commercial Insurance
•	CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes hematology, outpatient, and oncology, Oncology Coding
•	Other responsibilities included: handling new contracts with health insurance companies, Physician Credentialing, Setting up a new Billing Software System, Obtaining new Clearinghouse for Billing, Memos, Case Management, Statistics Reports, A/R Reports, and working with Emdeon (EDI) billing company

UCLA Medical Center				                 				Los Angeles, CA
Pre-Biller/Collections Rep (Patient Business Service)	                 			10/2008 â€“ 11/2008
•	ICD-9 Codes, CPT Codes for inpatient
•	Billing to Medi-Cal, CCS and GHPP
•	Other responsibilities included: Submitting to obtain Retro E-Tars thru EDS for Outpatient Services, working with Emdeon (EDI) billing company, and working with ACMS (CCS)


Education
American Career College						Los Angeles, CA
Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner Program	    		2004
Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner, NCICS Coding Certification

Abraham Friedman Occupational Center			               Los Angeles, CA
G.E.D								               2005

The Coding Source							Los Angeles, CA
CPC certification  							2010


----------

